# BYH sex



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

The toes on my BYHs are growing ... boys here?










This one is noticeably larger than the others. Girl?










In this picture, it appears this one has a deeper body, or maybe is just fat. Or maybe the angle. Dous the hind foot look odd? Girl?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs! how old are they? look like all females from the pic


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

It looks to me like you might have a 1:2. In the first pic the two on the left look female and the one on the right looks like it could be male.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

all look female to me, how old are they?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i was thinking how old too? i know i have a nearly adult one in addition to my pair that is throwing me wayyy off lol. oh about the odd foot can you get a side pic of that one? kristy


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I got them August 13, 2-3 months OOTW I believe - pic while still in the shipping container below. So thery're five or six months old. Still to young to tell, perhaps?










Alex - yeah, after looking at the photo again, it looks like the third's pads aren't as wide - although they're the hardest to see.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

personally in my opinion still much too young to sex. do you have a side view of the one you are concerned about erik with the odd toes you said? kristy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah they are way too young i think give them another 2 months and i am sure you will see a noticeable difference then.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i like to sex my tincs when they are at least 10-12 months


----------

